# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  die einen und die anderen...

## Gast

mu mal was los werden.......
ich bin mir zwar darber bewut, da es ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt wichtig ist aber trotz dieser erkenntnis, schreibe ich hier ein paar zeilen dazu....

jetzt bin ich seit einiger zeit im forum des surf-mag unterwegs, versuche den vielen anfngern und aufsteigern ( es ist halt mal die masse des dortigen publikums ) mit meiner erfahrung bei der ein oder anderen frage tatkrftig zu untersttzen. nun bei all meinem zutun mu ich immer wieder feststellen, da das niveau dieser plattform eher geprgt von diletanten und ignoranten ist. lange schon habe ich das auf und ab dieses boards beobachtet und komme immer wieder zum gleichen ergebnis: nirgends, in keinem anderen board wird so viel dummes und unntiges zeug geredet.
selbst auf gute- und ich meine echt gute fragen, fllt den meisten leuten nichts besseres ein als sich ber irgendeine belanglose scheie auszulassen und durch ihr gerede den post so lang werden zu lassen,so das sich ber kurz oder lang eh keiner mehr die mhe macht den schwall der dummschwtzer zu unterbrechen um auf das eigentliche thema gezielt zu antworten. eigentlich schade, denke ich doch das ein solches board dazu dient sich zu tauschen und zu informeren. 
selbst ein vor geraumer zeit diesbezglich gesetzter post wurde nicht verstanden und verurteilt ( nur zur info, der ist nicht von mir, ich fand ihnnur im groen ganzen sehr zutreffend...)
ich finde es einfach nur bitter verstrkt es mich doch umsomehr divergierd zu handeln um mich nicht lnger dieser ......auszusetzten. nein, ich bin kein puritaner, ganz im gegenteil, ich liebe diesen sport, so wie er ist und nicht wie einige dort meinen wie er sein sollte. ich mu mich nicht darber unterhalten warum eine schssel in tausend teile zebricht oder .....

echt, was man sich dort anhren mu....unglaublich, und der hammer ist der chat....nur kranke postpubatere jngels die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrer zeit anfangen sollen. als ich in diesem alter war, habe ich jede freie minute am see verbracht und manver gebt und mich nicht den ganzen tag darber unterhalten ob ich mir die schlaufen in rot oder grn kaufe. 

dann die anderen, die meinen sie sind die geilsten von welt und wenn man sie dann am wasser trifft...ach du scheie, weie socken und lora ashley tapeten im vw-bus....von den surfkentnissen mal ganz abgesehen. leute, das ist der absolute klopfer was man da alles sieht...unglaublich.

hingegen der aussage des ein oder anderen der meinte er mte dieses board verlassen, werde ich mein wort halten und diesen psycho-stammtisch nicht mehr besuchen......

auf niemer wiedersehen 
xxx

----------


## Gast

ich versteh dein posting nicht, sind mir zu viele komplizierte worte drinn... und deine stze sind fr jemanden meines kalibers auch zu verschachtelt, so dass ich dir leider nicht folgen konnte.
gru

----------


## Gast

Hallo Mr.xxx,

ich hab Deinen Post zwar inhaltlich kapiert, finde Deine Konsequenz aber trotzdem traurig.
Sich ber sowas aufzuregen ist immer easy. Ich wrd's cooler finden, wenn Du trotzdem dabei bleiben wrdest. 
Komische Leute gibt's in den unendlichen Weiten des www ziemlich viele, aber... na und? Also mir hat das surf-Forum und auch der Chat schon einiges gebracht, trotz der Idioten die da herumgeistern.

----------


## Gast

hi
ich verstehe dein posting auch nicht!?
Klar es kann vorkommen das man mal scheie labert aber das ist doch ganz klar. Aber wenn jemand unzufrieden mit den Antworten ist sollte er es sagen. 
Auerdem denk doch mal an Leute wie: Thorsten ,Andy oder Amok um nur einige aufzuzhlen die versuchen jede Frage so gut wie sie knnen zu beantworten. Und selbst wenn die mal Stunk reden ?
Was ist dabei?? Ich habe schon oft gelesen das sich Leute hier geholfen haben. Und wenn dich das alles so strt wieso bleibst du dann nicht hier und versuchst den anderen Leute zu helfen und Leute zu unterbrechen die shit labern ? Obwohl ich nicht gerade Experte bin versuche ich dir zu helfen, wenn du es versuchst.
Zu guter letzt nenne mir bitte ein paar Links zu anderen Foren damit ich ein paar Vergleiche habe.
In diesem Sinne.

Aloha flint

----------


## Placemoe

wir haben nicht alle Germanistik studiert oder sind gut in Deutsch, deshalb kann man nicht erwarten das wir so gebildete und weise Stze oder Sprche ablassen wie du zum Beispiel. 

Das Forum wurde ja auch extra unterteilt. Hast du Fragen zu irgendetwas, dann wird dir auch geantwortet. Sollte es nicht deinem sprachlichen Niveau entsprechen, dann tut es mir leid, denn man wollte dir helfen ohne erstmal im Rechtschreib- und Grammatikduden nachzugucken.

Es gibt auch dieses "Crosstalk"-Forum um nur so zu labbern (schreiben), denn nicht immer sind Idealbedingung zum surfen. Du brauchst hier ja nicht hineinzugucken, wenn es dich strt. Und wenn andere sich ber (fr dich vielleicht) schwachsinn unterhalten, wirst du ja nicht gezwungen dir das durchzulesen...

Auch wenn es sich verallgemeinernt anhrt, spreche ich nur fr mich, das ist meine Meinung. Lass die anderen doch schreiben was sie wollen, du kannst dir ein interlektuelleres Forum suchen, welches nur "trockene" Antworten gibt und keinerlei Humor besitzt.


Und denk dran: Da steh ich nur ich armer Tor, Und bin so klug, als wie zuvor!

----------


## Gast

Muahaaha xxx!
Schade dass du keinen Humor verstehst :-((( 
Weisst du....ich bin auch so ein Surf-Chat-Besucher und kenne die Leute die da fter drin sind auch ziemlich gut......aber das was du da ablsst ist echt geil!!! Habe selten so gelacht...du bist wahrscheinlich einer dieser Gste der sich in den Chat begibt,nix sagst und nach ner Stunde wieder abhaut....sorry aber ist ein Chat ein Ort des Schweigens?? Mann und Frau knnen auch in den Chat kommen wenn sie Fragen haben,alles kein Problem,nur sollen wir die ganze Zeit im Chat hocken und auf Gste warten die ne Frage beantwortet haben wollen?? Im Forum dasselbe.....du hast einfach keinen Humor...im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Foren wird man nicht gleich angeschissen von irgendwelchen Pennern...ist doch ne lockere Atmsphre da drin! Weiss nicht was du hast!

Aber wenn du meinst dann geh doch nicht mehr ins Forum,ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ladde!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thorsten

andere links:

http://www.surfszene.de :D

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

>Hallo Mr.xxx, 
>
>ich hab Deinen Post zwar inhaltlich 
>kapiert, finde Deine Konsequenz aber 
>trotzdem traurig. 
>Sich ber sowas aufzuregen ist immer 
>easy. Ich wrd's cooler finden, 
>wenn Du trotzdem dabei bleiben 
>wrdest. 
>Komische Leute gibt's in den unendlichen 
>Weiten des www ziemlich viele, 
>aber... na und? Also mir 
>hat das surf-Forum und auch 
>der Chat schon einiges gebracht, 
>trotz der Idioten die da 
>herumgeistern. 

guten morgen,
du hast mich verstanden, gibt es mir das gefhl nicht ganz alleine zu stehen mit meinen gedanken und dem was ich in meinem 
post meine....
klar, die konsequenz ist traurig- dessen bin ich mir bewut!
by the way, ich habe ein anderes board gefunden auf dem viel geredet, quatsch gemacht wird und es an- und ab auch mal sehr laut wird, nur, alles immmer im rahmen des fr und wieder!!!

dir weiterhin viel spa und bis die tage

----------


## Gast

guten morgen kris,
gerade von dir htte ich mehr verstndnis erwartet, bist du doch einer der wenigen, die sehr neutral und objektiv verstehen und handeln....

nein....ich bin nicht ein "gast" der mundfaul in der ecke hngt und stundenlang den beobachter spielt....
ehrlich, dafr ist mir meine zeit zu kostbar, habe ich doch die schule und studium seit jahren schon hinter mir!

beruflich bedingt, kenne ich sehr viele foren in denen zum teil fachlich, oder auch nur bassierend auf einem bestimmten hobby meinungen ausgetauscht werden, aber auf keinem dieser plattformen wird soviel stuss geredet!
na ja, vielleicht verlange ich zuviel von diesem board, ist doch das niveau einfach zu flach und geprgt von intoleranz und dieser besagten zweiten schicht der surfgemeinde, eben jene die auch am wasser stehen und den lieben langen tag nicht besseres zu tun haben als ber ihr material und ihre dann doch nicht gestandenen halsen zu reden!
stimmt eigentlich, die die ich vom forum her kenne und auch schon auf dem wasser (wenn sie dann mal auf dem wasser waren) gesehen habe, deckt sich mit obigem bildnis!

also kris, lass stecken...
wnsche dir trotzdem weiterhin viel spa

----------


## stinky

Huhu,

auch ich bin ein regelmiger chat-Besucher. Warum? Um mich auszutauschen, um Sp zu haben. Da sLeben "draussen" ist ernst genug. Drum la uns einfach unseren Spa haben. Und wenn einer mal echt ne ernste Frage hat, wird die auch beantwortet. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Gru

stinky

----------


## Gast

>Huhu, 
>
>auch ich bin ein regelmiger chat-Besucher. 
>Warum? Um mich auszutauschen, um 
>Sp zu haben. Da sLeben 
>"draussen" ist ernst genug. Drum 
>la uns einfach unseren Spa 
>haben. Und wenn einer mal 
>echt ne ernste Frage hat, 
>wird die auch beantwortet. Da 
>bin ich mir sicher. 
>
>Gru 
>
>stinky 


ich wei!
ich mchte durch meinen post niemand was verbieten, habe ich doch dazu kein recht. immerhin leben wir in einer freien welt in der jeder das recht auf meinungsuerung hat.

stinky, ich kenne dich, du bist einer der wenigen die durch ihr zutun das forum eingermaen  transparent halten und gerne die ein- oder andere frage beantwortet.
nur mu ich dir leider sagen, da du mich nicht verstanden hast.... mir geht es nicht um ein verbot, sondern um meinen pers. frust und den daraus rsultierenden unmut ber ein forum welches sich immermehr vom eigentlichen sinn und zweck entfremdet. sicher wollen wir alle spa haben uns unterhalten und vielleicht auch dummes zeug reden, why not. wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, da einige von uns sich schon lange ber diverse, unntige kinderreien gern (was auch immerwieder hochkommt) ich sehe mir diese sachen schon lngere zeit an und wundere mich, das einige die hier zwar von spa und "nimm das mal nicht so ernst" schreiben sich in ihren post oder antworten
derart wiedersprechen...
und wenn dann mal jemand was kontravisuelles bringt, kommt  direkt die ultraverbale keule und zwingt ihn zu boden. mal abgeshen von den vielen schisser die eh keine meinung haben und nur das nachlabern was irgendein vortnzer zum besten gibt...
ehrlich, das gibt es in keinem anderen forum! 

xx

----------


## Gast

Was bist du berhaupt fr ein arroganter Spasti?
Wenn die Leute sich ber scheie unterhalten wollen, dann la sie doch einfach machen!

----------


## Gast

Moin,
kurz und bndig:
Wenn dir nicht gefllt, was wir hier schreiben, dann geh weg. Such dir deine Kontakte woanders.
Ist doch ganz klar, dass in Foren nicht immer bierernst geblieben wird, denn die Leute kommen hier her, um mal nach der Arbeit oder so ein bischen zu quatschen.
Und wenn du mal eine Frage hast, die du in einem der Foren stellst, so bekommst du unter einigen weniger hilfreichen Beitrgen so gut wie immer auch eine kompetente Antwort !

Sieh das ganze Mal ein wenig lockerer und sei tolerant den jngeren (mich eingeschlossen) gegenber ...

AMoK

----------


## Gast

>Was bist du berhaupt fr ein 
>arroganter Spasti? 
>Wenn die Leute sich ber scheie 
>unterhalten wollen, dann la sie 
>doch einfach machen! 



siehste, das ist doch genau das was ich meine!
hat mal jemand eine - fernab von tennissocken und schlechten manieren - ander meinung, wirds unargumentativ!

p.s. ich la sie doch, sage ich nur meine meinung!

xx

----------


## Gast

>Moin, 
>kurz und bndig: 
>Wenn dir nicht gefllt, was wir 
>hier schreiben, dann geh weg. 
>Such dir deine Kontakte woanders. 
>
>Ist doch ganz klar, dass in 
>Foren nicht immer bierernst geblieben 
>wird, denn die Leute kommen 
>hier her, um mal nach 
>der Arbeit oder so ein 
>bischen zu quatschen. 
>Und wenn du mal eine Frage 
>hast, die du in einem 
>der Foren stellst, so bekommst 
>du unter einigen weniger hilfreichen 
>Beitrgen so gut wie immer 
>auch eine kompetente Antwort ! 
>
>
>Sieh das ganze Mal ein wenig 
>lockerer und sei tolerant den 
>jngeren (mich eingeschlossen) gegenber ... 
>
>
>AMoK 


hallo, hallo ...kannst du mich hren....
mut nicht gleich AMoK laufen, lesen und dann antworten, spielt es sich doch besser mit den groen....

ich suche keine kontakte!
die die ich kenne und die frher auf diesem board ttig waren sind lngst abgewandert..
deswegen ist das niveau ja mittlerweile so schlecht und flach!

also, fhl dich doch nicht pers. angegriffen, nimm es lieber als 
denkansto zuknftig mit etwas mehr pfiff an die sache zu gehen..
ich versuche noch heute mit solchen tipps umzugehen und bin bereit daraus zu lernen.

und wenn du noch so jung bist, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, da deine lernphase noch ein paar zeitliche lcken brig lsst um etwas zu verarbeiten von dem was ich hier loslasse ....


wie sagt ihr so schn
hang loose

----------


## Gast

moin,
ich schlie mich AMoK an. eigentlich gibt es bei jeder frage irgendwo eine ernst gemeinte antwort. und n bissel mist labern gehrt zum surfen wie zu kaum einem anderen sport. woher du wissen willst wie wir alle surfen ist mir zwar ein rtsel, aber eigentlich hat das auch nichts mit dem gelaber hier zu tun!!
ich knnt mir ehrlich gesagt ehr vorstellen dass du weisse socken in sandalen trgst und viel ber halsentechnik sinnierst.
als du im alter der "kranken postpubateren jngels" warst, wo hast du da gewohnt? ich bin millerweile auch ber dieses alter hinweg, aber an meinem see war nicht in jeder freien minute wind. und wenn man schon nicht surfen kann, dann unterhlt man sich gerne drber.
deinen schreibstil find ich brigens witzig. du versuchst dich mglichst gebildet auszudrcken, allerdings sind mir ziemlich viele rechtschreibfehler und vor allem nicht vorhandene kommartar aufgefallen. ist die das nicht etwas peinlich?!
ach ja, und wenn du dich fter schon in diesem forum zu wort gemeldet hast, warum schreibst du diesen post unter "unbekannt"?

----------


## Gast

>moin, 
>ich schlie mich AMoK an. eigentlich 
>gibt es bei jeder frage 
>irgendwo eine ernst gemeinte antwort. 
>und n bissel mist labern 
>gehrt zum surfen wie zu 
>kaum einem anderen sport. woher 
>du wissen willst wie wir 
>alle surfen ist mir zwar 
>ein rtsel, aber eigentlich hat 
>das auch nichts mit dem 
>gelaber hier zu tun!! 
>ich knnt mir ehrlich gesagt ehr 
>vorstellen dass du weisse socken 
>in sandalen trgst und viel 
>ber halsentechnik sinnierst. 
>als du im alter der "kranken 
>postpubateren jngels" warst, wo hast 
>du da gewohnt? ich bin 
>millerweile auch ber dieses alter 
>hinweg, aber an meinem see 
>war nicht in jeder freien 
>minute wind. und wenn man 
>schon nicht surfen kann, dann 
>unterhlt man sich gerne drber. 
>
>deinen schreibstil find ich brigens witzig. 
>du versuchst dich mglichst gebildet 
>auszudrcken, allerdings sind mir ziemlich 
>viele rechtschreibfehler und vor allem 
>nicht vorhandene kommartar aufgefallen. ist 
>die das nicht etwas peinlich?! 
>
>ach ja, und wenn du dich 
>fter schon in diesem forum 
>zu wort gemeldet hast, warum 
>schreibst du diesen post unter 
>"unbekannt"? 


wie ihr alle surft.....woher soll ich das wissen?
lesen und dann antworten, ein bichen begreifen und schon gibt das ganze einen sinn- herr lehrer oder wer auch immer meint hier 
den groen rethoriker zu spielen.
das mit der kommarsetzung und der rechtschreibung hast du dir dann aber auch  richtig zu herzen genommen.....wie man sieht!
iss aber ehrlich gesagt so was von unwichtig. wie mir scheint, hast du den ein- oder anderen satz doch ansatzweise verstehen knnen.....
es gibt einfach momente in denen es sinn macht,  den unbekannten zu spielen, gelle erwin!

----------


## Gast

1. mit kommatars hatte ich schon immer meine probleme.
2. ich hau beim schreiben nicht so auf die kacke wie du.
3. verstanden hab ich alles was du geschrieben hast, aber spass mu sein und den ernsten part (die guten tipps) checkt im forum jeder.
4. lehrer bin ich nicht.
5. es ist unwichitg.
6. du wrdest dich ganz schn umschauen wenn du mich auf dem wasser siehst.

"xxxx"

----------


## Gast

>1. mit kommatars hatte ich schon 
>immer meine probleme. 

klar, macht ja auch nichts.....

>2. ich hau beim schreiben nicht 
>so auf die kacke wie 
>du. 

das brauchst du auch nicht, oder?

>3. verstanden hab ich alles was 
>du geschrieben hast, aber spass 
>mu sein und den ernsten 
>part (die guten tipps) checkt 
>im forum jeder. 

dann ist doch alles in bester ordnung, brauchst dich doch jetzt nicht rechtferigen, oder?

>4. lehrer bin ich nicht. 

schade, oder?

>5. es ist unwichitg.

da sind wir uns ganz einer meinung!

>6. du wrdest dich ganz schn 
>umschauen wenn du mich auf 
>dem wasser siehst. 

umschauen, ja da gebe ich dir fast recht! aber nur kurz,und dann schaue ich lieber nach vorne...., denn da spielt die musik:-)

>
>"xxxx" 

wie war das: bleib locker!

----------


## Gast

Ich glaube, wir haben deinen Standpunkt verstanden ...
Allerdings siehst du dich mit deiner Meinung ziemlich auf dich allein gestellt, bisher hat jedenfalls noch niemand deine Partei ergriffen.
Es wird sich deshalb auch durch diesen Beitrag nichts am Schreibstil und am Grad der fachlichen Kompetenz der Beitrge in diesem Forum ndern.

Wieso erffnest du nicht selbst eins, rhrst ein bischen die Werbetrommel und hoffst, dass nur intelligente Erwachsene sich dort bettigen ? Die ganzen "Kiddies" kannst du als Moderator dann ja ausschlieen !

Unverstndliche Gre,
AMoK

----------


## Gast

>Ich glaube, wir haben deinen Standpunkt 
>verstanden ... 
>Allerdings siehst du dich mit deiner 
>Meinung ziemlich auf dich allein 
>gestellt, bisher hat jedenfalls noch 
>niemand deine Partei ergriffen. 
>Es wird sich deshalb auch durch 
>diesen Beitrag nichts am Schreibstil 
>und am Grad der fachlichen 
>Kompetenz der Beitrge in diesem 
>Forum ndern. 
>
>Wieso erffnest du nicht selbst eins, 
>rhrst ein bischen die Werbetrommel 
>und hoffst, dass nur intelligente 
>Erwachsene sich dort bettigen ? 
>Die ganzen "Kiddies" kannst du 
>als Moderator dann ja ausschlieen 
>! 
>
>Unverstndliche Gre, 
>AMoK 

ich will doch auch nichts ndern,ist nicht meine intention!
den intellectus archetypus anhand scholastikem denkens zu ndern ist eine aufgabe mit der sich andere befassen sollen!!!!!
solltest du es nicht verstanden haben, ich wollte meine meinung niederschreiben und nicht den groen reformator spielen, dafr habt ihr eure eltern!

liebe gre

----------


## Gast

Moinsen,

Niveau hin oder her, das ist doch meistens ganz witzig hier und wenn mich was nicht ineressiert, lese ich es eben nicht.
Wenn ich etwas meine beitragen zu knnen, mache ich es auch.

Es schreibt hier bestimmt niemand absichtlich Quatsch rein (in Bezug auf Material und Fahrtechnik). Das ist doch meistens nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und da kann durchaus auch mal was falsches dabei sein, ABER

bist Du Mr. Perfect?!

Schne Gre von einem Dipl.-Ing. MB

----------


## Gast

schuldigung, das ist natrlich "interessiert" und nicht "ineressiert", kleiner grammatikalischer faux pas !

----------


## Gast

Moin nochmal!
Zugegebenermaen war mein voriger post etwas unberlegt aber das was ich da gelesen habe hat mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich zum Lachen gebracht! Meine Gte,das ist das www,was erwartest du denn?? Kannst mir auch gerne mailen,mail-add msstest du im Forum finden!! Weisst du....ich hab auch besseres zu tun als den ganzen Tag im Forum zu hngen oder im Chat! Wrde auch gerne mal wieder aufs Wasser.....aber ich muss mich hier wohl nicht rechtfertigen warum ich nicht soo oft aufs Wasser komme,hat nicht unbedingt den Grund dass ich das www so liebe *ggg*. Ich bekomme selber oft genug nen Hals wenn ich einige Beitrge lese......aber who cares....muss mir das dann nicht weitewr durchlesen! Wenn du mich nher kennen wrdest wsstest du dass ich eigentlich ein ganz netter und lustiger Mensch bin,der wirklich mit fast jedem klar kommt!

Nimm nicht alles so ernst......have fun!!

Kris

P.S.: Thx frs Kompliment!

PPS: Heut ist mal wieder kein Wind......aber natrlich hab ich heute auch keine Zeit!!

----------


## Patrick

ich glaube hier spielt sich einer ziemlich auf ...

----------


## Gast

Ach, lass ihn . Ich glaube, er macht das nur, um mal ne richtig schne Diskussion loszutreten und seinen Spass zu haben !
Hat ja auch funktioniert ...

----------


## freeride

Volltreffer !!

auserdem:

" eigentlich ist er ja kanns nett, sagen auch seine freunde,
wenn er welche htte "

bis dann

----------


## Gast

>Volltreffer !! 
>
>auserdem: 
>
>" eigentlich ist er ja kanns 
>nett, sagen auch seine freunde, 
>
>wenn er welche htte " 
>
>bis dann 



die habe ich....was aber fr dich wahrscheinlich eine ganz andere, unbergreifliche welt ist.....und das ist auch gut so!

----------


## Gast

>ich glaube hier spielt sich einer 
>ziemlich auf ... 


aufspielen, aus dem alter bin ich ehrlich gesagt lange raus!
und, glauben ist nicht wissen!

----------


## mister meiers

hi unbekannter,
klar hat jeder das recht auf  meinungsfreiheit- du auch!
aber glaubst du nicht, da du das alles etwas zu engstirnig dargestellst?

oder ist das ein fake:-) 


MisterMeiers

----------


## Gast

>hi unbekannter, 
>klar hat jeder das recht auf 
> meinungsfreiheit- du auch! 
>aber glaubst du nicht, da du 
>das alles etwas zu engstirnig 
>dargestellst? 
>
>oder ist das ein fake:-) 
>
>
>MisterMeiers 



ein fake, das ich nicht lache........
das ist mein absoluter ernst du schlau-meiers. 
ich will hier einfach nur meine meinung uern....nicht mehr und nicht weniger. wenn die dann fr einige im forum sehr derbe ist....ist das nicht unbedingt mein problem!
ich glaube IHR seit in eurer denke etwas zu engstirnig wenn ihr noch nicht mal die meinung anderer akzeptiert und diese dann noch anhand einzelner passagen verurteilt, das geht ja schon fast in richtung ..........( das wort mchte ich lieber weglassen)

----------


## Gast

>Moinsen, 
>
>Niveau hin oder her, das ist 
>doch meistens ganz witzig hier 
>und wenn mich was nicht 
>ineressiert, lese ich es eben 
>nicht. 
>Wenn ich etwas meine beitragen zu 
>knnen, mache ich es auch. 
>
>
>Es schreibt hier bestimmt niemand absichtlich 
>Quatsch rein (in Bezug auf 
>Material und Fahrtechnik). Das ist 
>doch meistens nach bestem Wissen 
>und Gewissen und da kann 
>durchaus auch mal was falsches 
>dabei sein, ABER 
>
>bist Du Mr. Perfect?! 
>
>Schne Gre von einem Dipl.-Ing. MB 
>
das stelle ich auch nicht in frage!
antworten ist die eine sache, verstehen und begreifen- die andere
und wie du siehst, schtz selbst ein titel nicht vor unverstndnis..


schne gre von einem doctore "pl"

----------


## Gast

>>ich glaube hier spielt sich einer 
>>ziemlich auf ... 
>
>
>aufspielen, aus dem alter bin ich 
>ehrlich gesagt lange raus! 
>und, glauben ist nicht wissen! 

Zum Aufspielen ist niemand zu alt, mein Grossvater z.B., der hat sich mit 79 auch noch aufgespielt, wie ein Teenager.

----------


## Gast

>>>ich glaube hier spielt sich einer 
>>>ziemlich auf ... 
>>
>>
>>aufspielen, aus dem alter bin ich 
>>ehrlich gesagt lange raus! 
>>und, glauben ist nicht wissen! 
>
>Zum Aufspielen ist niemand zu alt, 
>mein Grossvater z.B., der hat 
>sich mit 79 auch noch 
>aufgespielt, wie ein Teenager. 


mmmm, das liegt dann wohl in der fam.
solltest vielleicht mal genauer lesen, dann begreifst vielleicht
auch du um was es geht!
und wenn du dann der meinung bist es verstanden zu haben....lasse ich gerne mit mir reden

----------


## Gast

Hallo Mr. X,
da hier nun mal jeder, der auf Deinen Thread geantwortet hat, Deiner Meinung kontra gesagt hat, schliesse ich daraus, dass genau diese Leute recht tolerant sind, denn sie moegen das durchaus durchwachsene Niveau des Forums und des Chats. All diejenigen, die hier kontra sind, verstehen wohl das Surf-Forum und den Surf-Chat einfach nur als nette Alternative zum Buch, zum Fernseher oder sonstwas, wenn mal wieder die Zeit zum Surfen nicht reicht, oder das Wetter schlecht(gut)ist. Wenn dann auch noch auf wichtige Fragen eine gute Antwort kommt, was durchaus oft der Fall ist, dann sind alle gluecklich und zufrieden...nur einer nicht, und das bist Du. Klar, man muss schon unterscheiden koennen, welche "fachliche" Antwort nun wirklich gut ist oder welche einfach nur Mist. Daher ist ja auch jeder dankbar, wenn er mehr als eine Antwort auf seine Frage bekommt, um dann herausfiltern zu koennen, was denn jetzt daran sub- und was objektiv ist. Hier ist dann einfach "Studium" angesagt. Nicht alles, was in schlauen Buechern oder Magazinen steht, ist richtig. 
Der Chat, denke ich, ist einfach nur zum entspannen da. Wenn dann mal eine wirklich technische Frage gestellt wird, steigen alle die, die was dazu sagen koennen auch ein. Funktioniert jedesmal super.
Also, lass den Kopf nicht haengen, auch fuer Dich kommen wieder bessere Tage, vielleicht solltest Du mal darueber nachdenken, an Deiner Einstellung anderen gegenueber zu arbeiten. Der einzige, der hier, in diesem Thread Intoleranz gezeigt hat, warst leider, oder besser zum Glueck, nur Du. Sorry 
Zu allen anderen, von Dir verfassten Sachen kann ich mir ja keine Meinung bilden, da Du ja hier nicht den Mut hast und inkognito schreibst.

Bye und bis bald im Chat

----------


## Gast

>>
>das stelle ich auch nicht in 
>frage! 
>antworten ist die eine sache, verstehen 
>und begreifen- die andere 
>und wie du siehst, schtz selbst 
>ein titel nicht vor unverstndnis.. 
>
>
>
>schne gre von einem doctore "pl" 
>
Danke, das grenzt ja schon an Frechheit einem
Dipl.-Ing. mangelndes Verstndnis vorzuwerfen.

Das wars dann auch, muss heute noch bis Mitternacht arbeiten, soll ja noch fett Wind kommen diese Woche!

----------


## Gast

>
>>>
>>das stelle ich auch nicht in 
>>frage! 
>>antworten ist die eine sache, verstehen 
>>und begreifen- die andere 
>>und wie du siehst, schtz selbst 
>>ein titel nicht vor unverstndnis.. 
>>
>>
>>
>>schne gre von einem doctore "pl" 
>>
>Danke, das grenzt ja schon an 
>Frechheit einem 
>Dipl.-Ing. mangelndes Verstndnis vorzuwerfen. 
>
>Das wars dann auch, muss heute 
>noch bis Mitternacht arbeiten, soll 
>ja noch fett Wind kommen 
>diese Woche! 



achso....verstehe ich das richtig, sobald man einen dipeling hat hat man auch ein gewisses ma an verstndnis.....das kommt dann ganz automatisch.....:-)

mal ehrlich: von was tumst du sonst noch so!

trotzdem, viel spa beim surfen und lass ordentlich krachen
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem wasser....

----------


## Gast

@Mr.XXX/unbekannterGast/Mr.Anonymous/...oder wer auch immer:

...kann mich meinem versandeten Freund, dem Wstensohn, nur anschliessen, insbesondere was das inkognito-Gehabe betrifft.
Warum gibt es denn berhaupt so viele Idioten in den unendlichen Weiten des www? Wenn da nicht die Mglichkeit bestnde, anonym und ohne Furcht vor Kosequenzen jedweder Art zu agieren, wren es auf alle Flle einige Spinner weniger!
Denk mal drber nach... dann msste Dir eigentlich auffallen, dass Du Dir in diesem Punkt ein dickes Eigentor geschossen hast....

----------


## Gast

>mu mal was los werden....... 
>ich bin mir zwar darber bewut, 
>da es ja eigentlich nicht 
>unbedingt wichtig ist aber trotz 
>dieser erkenntnis, schreibe ich hier 
>ein paar zeilen dazu.... 
>
>jetzt bin ich seit einiger zeit 
>im forum des surf-mag unterwegs, 
>versuche den vielen anfngern und 
>aufsteigern ( es ist halt 
>mal die masse des dortigen 
>publikums ) mit meiner erfahrung 
>bei der ein oder anderen 
>frage tatkrftig zu untersttzen. nun 
>bei all meinem zutun mu 
>ich immer wieder feststellen, da 
>das niveau dieser plattform eher 
>geprgt von diletanten und ignoranten 
>ist. lange schon habe ich 
>das auf und ab dieses 
>boards beobachtet und komme immer 
>wieder zum gleichen ergebnis: nirgends, 
>in keinem anderen board wird 
>so viel dummes und unntiges 
>zeug geredet. 
>selbst auf gute- und ich meine 
>echt gute fragen, fllt den 
>meisten leuten nichts besseres ein 
>als sich ber irgendeine belanglose 
>scheie auszulassen und durch ihr 
>gerede den post so lang 
>werden zu lassen,so das sich 
>ber kurz oder lang eh 
>keiner mehr die mhe macht 
>den schwall der dummschwtzer zu 
>unterbrechen um auf das eigentliche 
>thema gezielt zu antworten. eigentlich 
>schade, denke ich doch das 
>ein solches board dazu dient 
>sich zu tauschen und zu 
>informeren. 
>selbst ein vor geraumer zeit diesbezglich 
>gesetzter post wurde nicht verstanden 
>und verurteilt ( nur zur 
>info, der ist nicht von 
>mir, ich fand ihnnur im 
>groen ganzen sehr zutreffend...) 
>ich finde es einfach nur bitter 
>verstrkt es mich doch umsomehr 
>divergierd zu handeln um mich 
>nicht lnger dieser ......auszusetzten. nein, 
>ich bin kein puritaner, ganz 
>im gegenteil, ich liebe diesen 
>sport, so wie er ist 
>und nicht wie einige dort 
>meinen wie er sein sollte. 
>ich mu mich nicht darber 
>unterhalten warum eine schssel in 
>tausend teile zebricht oder ..... 
>
>
>echt, was man sich dort anhren 
>mu....unglaublich, und der hammer ist 
>der chat....nur kranke postpubatere jngels 
>die nicht wissen was sie 
>mit ihrer zeit anfangen sollen. 
>als ich in diesem alter 
>war, habe ich jede freie 
>minute am see verbracht und 
>manver gebt und mich nicht 
>den ganzen tag darber unterhalten 
>ob ich mir die schlaufen 
>in rot oder grn kaufe. 
>
>
>dann die anderen, die meinen sie 
>sind die geilsten von welt 
>und wenn man sie dann 
>am wasser trifft...ach du scheie, 
>weie socken und lora ashley 
>tapeten im vw-bus....von den surfkentnissen 
>mal ganz abgesehen. leute, das 
>ist der absolute klopfer was 
>man da alles sieht...unglaublich. 
>
>hingegen der aussage des ein oder 
>anderen der meinte er mte 
>dieses board verlassen, werde ich 
>mein wort halten und diesen 
>psycho-stammtisch nicht mehr besuchen...... 
>
>auf niemer wiedersehen 
>xxx 


moin herr doctore oder wie auch immer.....

irgendwie mu ich dir ( wenn auch nur inhaltlich ) recht geben. das das nun einige nicht verstehen ist halt leider so!!!!
ich glaube verstanden zu haben was dich bewegt hat diesen text in netz zu setzen.....
das die meisten antworten nicht themengerecht und eher pauschal gesetzt wurden sollte dich doch nur bewegen damit abzuschlieen....
mensch geh lieber surfen ( surfst du berhaupt? ) das ist die sache doch nicht wert!

oli

----------


## Gast

>>mu mal was los werden....... 
>>ich bin mir zwar darber bewut, 
>>da es ja eigentlich nicht 
>>unbedingt wichtig ist aber trotz 
>>dieser erkenntnis, schreibe ich hier 
>>ein paar zeilen dazu.... 
>>
>>jetzt bin ich seit einiger zeit 
>>im forum des surf-mag unterwegs, 
>>versuche den vielen anfngern und 
>>aufsteigern ( es ist halt 
>>mal die masse des dortigen 
>>publikums ) mit meiner erfahrung 
>>bei der ein oder anderen 
>>frage tatkrftig zu untersttzen. nun 
>>bei all meinem zutun mu 
>>ich immer wieder feststellen, da 
>>das niveau dieser plattform eher 
>>geprgt von diletanten und ignoranten 
>>ist. lange schon habe ich 
>>das auf und ab dieses 
>>boards beobachtet und komme immer 
>>wieder zum gleichen ergebnis: nirgends, 
>>in keinem anderen board wird 
>>so viel dummes und unntiges 
>>zeug geredet. 
>>selbst auf gute- und ich meine 
>>echt gute fragen, fllt den 
>>meisten leuten nichts besseres ein 
>>als sich ber irgendeine belanglose 
>>scheie auszulassen und durch ihr 
>>gerede den post so lang 
>>werden zu lassen,so das sich 
>>ber kurz oder lang eh 
>>keiner mehr die mhe macht 
>>den schwall der dummschwtzer zu 
>>unterbrechen um auf das eigentliche 
>>thema gezielt zu antworten. eigentlich 
>>schade, denke ich doch das 
>>ein solches board dazu dient 
>>sich zu tauschen und zu 
>>informeren. 
>>selbst ein vor geraumer zeit diesbezglich 
>>gesetzter post wurde nicht verstanden 
>>und verurteilt ( nur zur 
>>info, der ist nicht von 
>>mir, ich fand ihnnur im 
>>groen ganzen sehr zutreffend...) 
>>ich finde es einfach nur bitter 
>>verstrkt es mich doch umsomehr 
>>divergierd zu handeln um mich 
>>nicht lnger dieser ......auszusetzten. nein, 
>>ich bin kein puritaner, ganz 
>>im gegenteil, ich liebe diesen 
>>sport, so wie er ist 
>>und nicht wie einige dort 
>>meinen wie er sein sollte. 
>>ich mu mich nicht darber 
>>unterhalten warum eine schssel in 
>>tausend teile zebricht oder ..... 
>>
>>
>>echt, was man sich dort anhren 
>>mu....unglaublich, und der hammer ist 
>>der chat....nur kranke postpubatere jngels 
>>die nicht wissen was sie 
>>mit ihrer zeit anfangen sollen. 
>>als ich in diesem alter 
>>war, habe ich jede freie 
>>minute am see verbracht und 
>>manver gebt und mich nicht 
>>den ganzen tag darber unterhalten 
>>ob ich mir die schlaufen 
>>in rot oder grn kaufe. 
>>
>>
>>dann die anderen, die meinen sie 
>>sind die geilsten von welt 
>>und wenn man sie dann 
>>am wasser trifft...ach du scheie, 
>>weie socken und lora ashley 
>>tapeten im vw-bus....von den surfkentnissen 
>>mal ganz abgesehen. leute, das 
>>ist der absolute klopfer was 
>>man da alles sieht...unglaublich. 
>>
>>hingegen der aussage des ein oder 
>>anderen der meinte er mte 
>>dieses board verlassen, werde ich 
>>mein wort halten und diesen 
>>psycho-stammtisch nicht mehr besuchen...... 
>>
>>auf niemer wiedersehen 
>>xxx 
>
>
>moin herr doctore oder wie auch 
>immer..... 
>
>irgendwie mu ich dir ( wenn 
>auch nur inhaltlich ) recht 
>geben. das das nun einige 
>nicht verstehen ist halt leider 
>so!!!! 
>ich glaube verstanden zu haben was 
>dich bewegt hat diesen text 
>in netz zu setzen..... 
>das die meisten antworten nicht themengerecht 
>und eher pauschal gesetzt wurden 
>sollte dich doch nur bewegen 
>damit abzuschlieen.... 
>mensch geh lieber surfen ( surfst 
>du berhaupt? ) das ist 
>die sache doch nicht wert! 
>
>
>oli 

vorab ein lob an deinen verstand und an die bisher so schwach vertretene auffassunggabe!

ob ich surfe? ja ich surfe schon sehr lange und behaupte sogar sehr gut. ist auch eigentlich meine intention wenn ich ein solches board besuche!
"das ist die sache nicht wert"- das stimmt, ich wollte auch nur mal was loswerden und das einige jetzt wieder nur die hlfte begreifen bewegt mich zu antworten. leben wir doch in einem freien land in dem JEDER seinen senf abgeben kann und eine kleine diskussion .......macht doch spa, oder

:-)

----------


## Gast

...und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich habe ein Persnlichkeitsproblem und wollte nur mal wieder ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit erhalten...

----------


## Gast

>...und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, 
>ich habe ein Persnlichkeitsproblem und 
>wollte nur mal wieder ein 
>wenig Aufmerksamkeit erhalten... 


klasse,
das ist doch genau das was ich meine!
du bist wahrscheinlich im forum unterwegs und erzhlst jedem welch geiler harry du bist, die halse bis zur perfektion stehst und auf fragen wie "ist jemand schon den neuen ......gefahren" bltterst du in deiner surf-magazin-sammlung und zitierst testberichte......
bist schon ein armes wrstchen, anstatt hier eine /EIGENE/ meinung zu prsentieren ... machst du auf supergeil-
unter fremden pseudonym...... 

"der gewinner vergleicht seine leistungen mit seinen zielen.
der verlierer vergleicht seine leistungen mit denen anderer leute"

NACHDENKEN!
der echte unbekannte

----------


## Gast

Hi Ihr alle,

ich mchte mich bei allen an diesem thread beteiligten bedanken. 

Wenn ich morgens im Bro sitze und meine erste Tasse Kaffee habe, dann schaue ich kurz ins Forum. Seit Tagen unterhaltet ihr alle mich echt gut - Danke ! Es amsiert mich wirklich mit welcher Ernsthaftigkeit Ihr an dieses Thema herangeht. So richtig mit Feindbild und Beschimpfungen - echt klasse.

Sind einige von euch Lehrer ? So mit Erziehungsauftrag? Ich glaube, das klappt hier nicht - aber macht weiter. Ich freue mich auf viele Tage guter Unterhaltung.

mahalo

Der Soulsurfer
PS.: Ich hoffe auf dem Wasser seit ihr entspannter - wenn nicht, dann tragt doch bitte alle pink Kopfhauben - damit ich mich vorsehen kann. *grins

----------


## Gast

Alder, hast du was gegen pink ey ?? Wenn dem so ist, dann verzieh dich doch aus unserem Forum ! Wir mgen pink ! Du nicht ! Du gehrst hier nicht her, verschwinde ! 
Es tut mir leid, ich wollte nur meine Meinung kundtun.

:D

----------


## Gast

>Hi Ihr alle, 
>
>ich mchte mich bei allen an 
>diesem thread beteiligten bedanken. 
>
>Wenn ich morgens im Bro sitze 
>und meine erste Tasse Kaffee 
>habe, dann schaue ich kurz 
>ins Forum. Seit Tagen unterhaltet 
>ihr alle mich echt gut 
>- Danke ! Es amsiert 
>mich wirklich mit welcher Ernsthaftigkeit 
>Ihr an dieses Thema herangeht. 
>So richtig mit Feindbild und 
>Beschimpfungen - echt klasse. 
>
>Sind einige von euch Lehrer ? 
>So mit Erziehungsauftrag? Ich glaube, 
>das klappt hier nicht - 
>aber macht weiter. Ich freue 
>mich auf viele Tage guter 
>Unterhaltung. 
>
>mahalo 
>
>Der Soulsurfer 
>PS.: Ich hoffe auf dem Wasser 
>seit ihr entspannter - wenn 
>nicht, dann tragt doch bitte 
>alle pink Kopfhauben - damit 
>ich mich vorsehen kann. *grins 
>

na logo sind wir auf dem wasser entspannter- immerhin, wir lieben doch unseren sport!

ich hoffe wir werden dich nicht enttuschen!


p.s. wenn du ja scheinbar sonst nichts zu lachen hast....:-)

----------


## Gast

>Alder, hast du was gegen pink 
>ey ?? Wenn dem so 
>ist, dann verzieh dich doch 
>aus unserem Forum ! Wir 
>mgen pink ! Du nicht 
>! Du gehrst hier nicht 
>her, verschwinde ! 
>Es tut mir leid, ich wollte 
>nur meine Meinung kundtun. 
>
>:D 



endlich  mal jemand der meine sprache spricht!!!!!

boah ey

----------


## Gast

schade, als ich das mit der persnlichkeitsstrung gelesen hab, warst du mir einen kleinen moment sympatisch. hatte keine selbstironie von gerade dir erwartet. dann sehe ich das du das gar nicht warst. tja, du kannst wohl doch nicht ber deinen tellerrand hinaussehen...

----------


## Gast

natrlich trage ich nur kopfhauben in gedecken farben - ein freches dunkelgrau ist mein favorit.

;-)

----------


## Gast

ja, ohne euch wre mein leben trist und grau. heul

;-)

soulsurfer

----------


## Gast

ha, beim frhstck ist mir ein licht aufgegangen. ich wei wer du bist. du bist herr kppers. deinen vornamen hab ich leider vergessen (war es gnther?), aber ich hatte von der 10 - 13 franzsisch bei dir. ich hab dir ca. 1000 mal whrend des unterrichtes mit einem besen (als gabelersatz) in der hand die powerhalse erklrt. die anderen mussten immer stillarbeiten machen, damit du surftechnisch weiterkommst.

----------


## Gast

>schade, als ich das mit der 
>persnlichkeitsstrung gelesen hab, warst du 
>mir einen kleinen moment sympatisch. 
>hatte keine selbstironie von gerade 
>dir erwartet. dann sehe ich 
>das du das gar nicht 
>warst. tja, du kannst wohl 
>doch nicht ber deinen tellerrand 
>hinaussehen... 


wer definiert denn den tellerrand...du?

mal eine pers. frage : ist es so schwer ( du scheinst ja etwas lebenserfahrung zu besitzen...) zu verstehen und dementsprechend 
zu artikulieren. mir kommt es vor als wenn sich hier jeder pers. auf die fe getreten fhlt und ohne zu berlegen losschreit...
deswegen habe ich darauf verzichtet die leute die in meiner kleinen anekdote vorkommen, namentlich nicht zu erwhnen.

----------


## Gast

>ha, beim frhstck ist mir ein 
>licht aufgegangen. ich wei wer 
>du bist. du bist herr 
>kppers. deinen vornamen hab ich 
>leider vergessen (war es gnther?), 
>aber ich hatte von der 
>10 - 13 franzsisch bei 
>dir. ich hab dir ca. 
>1000 mal whrend des unterrichtes 
>mit einem besen (als gabelersatz) 
>in der hand die powerhalse 
>erklrt. die anderen mussten immer 
>stillarbeiten machen, damit du surftechnisch 
>weiterkommst. 


10 -13te wiederhohlungsstunde? 

na ja, das dir das erst nach ca. 50 antworten einfllt passt dann ja zu dir....

wie ich wei, bist du ja nicht unbedingt der beste surfer.....
von daher solltest du nicht andere die du garnicht kennst beurteilen, jup!

----------


## Gast

surftechnisch bin ich ein ganz kleines licht. und eigentlich stelle ich im fahrtechnik forum nur ganz grundliegende fragen zu wasserstart und halse. unter einem anderen namen versteht sich..

----------


## Gast

...lies mal meinen Thread-Start, ich habe schliesslich auch ber niemanden geurteilt. Ich bin ein sehr loyaler Mensch, Vorurteile und Neger kommen mir nicht ins Haus!

----------


## Gast

naja, n fremdwrter-wrterbuch scheinst du lesen zu knnen, den duden ebenfalls, aber als die doppelte verneinung in der schule dran kam, war wohl wind.
langsam glaub ich du bist entweder psychologe, oder ne verdammt coole sau, die sich voll den spass erlaubt.
meine lebenserfahrung sagt du bist ne coole sau.
ich mag dich langsam.

----------


## Gast

ja, du bist wirklich ne coole sau.
und gerade online.

----------


## Gast

>surftechnisch bin ich ein ganz kleines 
>licht. und eigentlich stelle ich 
>im fahrtechnik forum nur ganz 
>grundliegende fragen zu wasserstart und 
>halse. unter einem anderen namen 
>versteht sich.. 


wei ich doch!!!

----------


## Gast

>...lies mal meinen Thread-Start, ich habe 
>schliesslich auch ber niemanden geurteilt. 
>Ich bin ein sehr loyaler 
>Mensch, Vorurteile und Neger kommen 
>mir nicht ins Haus! 


sind dir unter deinem  pseudonym die argumente ausgegangen?

----------


## Gast

>naja, n fremdwrter-wrterbuch scheinst du lesen 
>zu knnen, den duden ebenfalls, 
>aber als die doppelte verneinung 
>in der schule dran kam, 
>war wohl wind. 
>langsam glaub ich du bist entweder 
>psychologe, oder ne verdammt coole 
>sau, die sich voll den 
>spass erlaubt. 
>meine lebenserfahrung sagt du bist ne 
>coole sau. 
>ich mag dich langsam. 


also lassen wir mal den robert lemke aus dem spiel!
dich mag ich sowieso....das weit du, gelle:-)

rot und schnell!

----------


## Gast

>ja, du bist wirklich ne coole 
>sau. 
>und gerade online. 


witzig was....wenn einer online ist kann man mit etwas sachverstand spazieren gehen....
aber vorsicht...es gibt hier zwei unbekannte und es wre doch 
doof wenn es den falschen erwischt!!

----------


## Gast

>>...lies mal meinen Thread-Start, ich habe 
>>schliesslich auch ber niemanden geurteilt. 
>>Ich bin ein sehr loyaler 
>>Mensch, Vorurteile und Neger kommen 
>>mir nicht ins Haus! 
>
>
>sind dir unter deinem  pseudonym 
>die argumente ausgegangen? 


ich knnte mich auch mit meinem Nick anmelden, aber das mit der Anonymitt habe ich ja weiter oben schon erklrt!

- der ECHTE unbekannte

----------


## Gast

>>...lies mal meinen Thread-Start, ich habe 
>>schliesslich auch ber niemanden geurteilt. 
>>Ich bin ein sehr loyaler 
>>Mensch, Vorurteile und Neger kommen 
>>mir nicht ins Haus! 
>
>
>sind dir unter deinem  pseudonym 
>die argumente ausgegangen? 


Nein, ich knnte mich genausogut mit meinem Nick anmelden. 
Aber das mit der Anonymitt hatte ich ja schon erlutert...

- der ECHTE unbekannte

----------


## Gast

>>>...lies mal meinen Thread-Start, ich habe 
>>>schliesslich auch ber niemanden geurteilt. 
>>>Ich bin ein sehr loyaler 
>>>Mensch, Vorurteile und Neger kommen 
>>>mir nicht ins Haus! 
>>
>>
>>sind dir unter deinem  pseudonym 
>>die argumente ausgegangen? 
>
>
>Nein, ich knnte mich genausogut mit 
>meinem Nick anmelden. 
>Aber das mit der Anonymitt hatte 
>ich ja schon erlutert... 
>
>- der ECHTE unbekannte 

merkt man auch ganz deutlich an deinem schreibstil...

mal eine frage an den fachmann : wodurch hat s.freud besondere anerkennung erlangt...
da du ja sehr schnell antwortest bin ich mal gespannt ......

----------


## Gast

Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Gnther Jauch! Ausserdem entfernen wir uns thematisch von meinem Ausgangsthread!

----------


## Gast

>Wir sind doch hier nicht bei 
>Gnther Jauch! Ausserdem entfernen wir 
>uns thematisch von meinem Ausgangsthread! 
>



larifari.....
der ein oder andere wird anhand meiner gestellten frage erkennen wer du bist.....denn die antwort httest du wissen men!

gelle t.

----------


## Gast

>mu mal was los werden....... 
>ich bin mir zwar darber bewut, 
>da es ja eigentlich nicht 
>unbedingt wichtig ist aber trotz 
>dieser erkenntnis, schreibe ich hier 
>ein paar zeilen dazu.... 
>
>jetzt bin ich seit einiger zeit 
>im forum des surf-mag unterwegs, 
>versuche den vielen anfngern und 
>aufsteigern ( es ist halt 
>mal die masse des dortigen 
>publikums ) mit meiner erfahrung 
>bei der ein oder anderen 
>frage tatkrftig zu untersttzen. nun 
>bei all meinem zutun mu 
>ich immer wieder feststellen, da 
>das niveau dieser plattform eher 
>geprgt von diletanten und ignoranten 
>ist. lange schon habe ich 
>das auf und ab dieses 
>boards beobachtet und komme immer 
>wieder zum gleichen ergebnis: nirgends, 
>in keinem anderen board wird 
>so viel dummes und unntiges 
>zeug geredet. 
>selbst auf gute- und ich meine 
>echt gute fragen, fllt den 
>meisten leuten nichts besseres ein 
>als sich ber irgendeine belanglose 
>scheie auszulassen und durch ihr 
>gerede den post so lang 
>werden zu lassen,so das sich 
>ber kurz oder lang eh 
>keiner mehr die mhe macht 
>den schwall der dummschwtzer zu 
>unterbrechen um auf das eigentliche 
>thema gezielt zu antworten. eigentlich 
>schade, denke ich doch das 
>ein solches board dazu dient 
>sich zu tauschen und zu 
>informeren. 
>selbst ein vor geraumer zeit diesbezglich 
>gesetzter post wurde nicht verstanden 
>und verurteilt ( nur zur 
>info, der ist nicht von 
>mir, ich fand ihnnur im 
>groen ganzen sehr zutreffend...) 
>ich finde es einfach nur bitter 
>verstrkt es mich doch umsomehr 
>divergierd zu handeln um mich 
>nicht lnger dieser ......auszusetzten. nein, 
>ich bin kein puritaner, ganz 
>im gegenteil, ich liebe diesen 
>sport, so wie er ist 
>und nicht wie einige dort 
>meinen wie er sein sollte. 
>ich mu mich nicht darber 
>unterhalten warum eine schssel in 
>tausend teile zebricht oder ..... 
>
>
>echt, was man sich dort anhren 
>mu....unglaublich, und der hammer ist 
>der chat....nur kranke postpubatere jngels 
>die nicht wissen was sie 
>mit ihrer zeit anfangen sollen. 
>als ich in diesem alter 
>war, habe ich jede freie 
>minute am see verbracht und 
>manver gebt und mich nicht 
>den ganzen tag darber unterhalten 
>ob ich mir die schlaufen 
>in rot oder grn kaufe. 
>
>
>dann die anderen, die meinen sie 
>sind die geilsten von welt 
>und wenn man sie dann 
>am wasser trifft...ach du scheie, 
>weie socken und lora ashley 
>tapeten im vw-bus....von den surfkentnissen 
>mal ganz abgesehen. leute, das 
>ist der absolute klopfer was 
>man da alles sieht...unglaublich. 
>
>hingegen der aussage des ein oder 
>anderen der meinte er mte 
>dieses board verlassen, werde ich 
>mein wort halten und diesen 
>psycho-stammtisch nicht mehr besuchen...... 
>
>auf niemer wiedersehen 
>xxx 


ey was iss denn in dich gefahren?
sehe das mal - hnlich wie im mittelalter - wie ein markplatz auf dem man sich trifft, wo man bers aktuelle gemse redet, den preis verhandelt und dabei noch ein gesundes ma an spa hat.
kein plan was dir passiert ist, aber sind wir nicht alle mal schlecht drauf und knnten der ganzen welt in den arsch treten?
alter du mut das locker sehen, gehe einfach entspannter an die sache ran und wirst erfahren das es auch dir spa bringen wird!
ob du nun surfst wie ein gromogul oder die beim wasserstart in die hosen vollpisst ist wirklich egal...
ich denke das hier jeder egal wie gut oder schlecht bei ehrlich gemeintem interesse einen platz bekommt!

ey denk an das schne im leben!
fun fun fun und nochmals fun!

----------


## Gast

Was ist? Hat es Dir die Sprache verschlagen? Mit so viel Intelligenz hattest Du wohl nicht gerechnet! Im Gegensatz zu vielen, die sich hier und insbesondere im surf-Forum nur echauffieren, taktiere ich grundstzlich auf hchstem Niveau! 
Es tut mir leid t., aber diese Gelegenheit, Dich zu degradieren konnte ich leider nicht ungenutzt lassen...

- es grsst der wahre Mr.xxx

----------


## Gast

moinsen allerseits,

ich will hiermit keinem auf die fsse treten!

aber mir ist da was aufgefallen!!!

1. HEUTE WAR WIND!
2. irgendwie waren in dieser zeit 33 posts????

kann das stimmen???

sagt mal ....ich muss hier dem 'unbekannten' mal recht geben...es gibt viele hohlkpfe im netzt!!!

ich wolte hier keinen angreifen der heute arbeiten musste ...es ist mir lediglich aufgefallen!!!

----------


## Gast

>Was ist? Hat es Dir die 
>Sprache verschlagen? Mit so viel 
>Intelligenz hattest Du wohl nicht 
>gerechnet! Im Gegensatz zu vielen, 
>die sich hier und insbesondere 
>im surf-Forum nur echauffieren, taktiere 
>ich grundstzlich auf hchstem Niveau! 
>
>Es tut mir leid t., aber 
>diese Gelegenheit, Dich zu degradieren 
>konnte ich leider nicht ungenutzt 
>lassen... 
>
>- es grsst der wahre Mr.xxx 


in der tat nicht- das habe ich ja auch oben geschrieben!

das mu dir nicht leid tun, ich kann - im vergleich zu dir - damit umgehen!

und sonst so, was macht s?????

----------


## Gast

>moinsen allerseits, 
>
>ich will hiermit keinem auf die 
>fsse treten! 
>
>aber mir ist da was aufgefallen!!! 
>
>
>1. HEUTE WAR WIND! 
>2. irgendwie waren in dieser zeit 
>33 posts???? 
>
>kann das stimmen??? 
>
>sagt mal ....ich muss hier dem 
>'unbekannten' mal recht geben...es gibt 
>viele hohlkpfe im netzt!!! 
>
>ich wolte hier keinen angreifen der 
>heute arbeiten musste ...es ist 
>mir lediglich aufgefallen!!! 


ja scheie, es ist in der tat wind aber ich mu leider arbeiten
blde situation, ber die woche hats wind ohne ende und am wochenende steht die luft......

mal sehen was dieses wochenende bringt (hoffaufwind)

----------


## Gast

Ich glaub's einfach nicht.
Da schreibt mal jemand seine hchst private Meinung nieder und was passiert?

Wirklich jeder fhlt sich berufen, ihm/ihr ans Bein zu Pinkeln und motzt hier rum was das Zeug hlt.

Echt cool, echt locker ... 

So obercoole Leudde mit zusammengekniffenen Arschbacken und zur Faust geballtem Gesicht gibt's auf dem Wasser schon genug...

Bei den vielen gutgemeinten Ratschlge, alles etwas lockerer zu sehen, sollten diejenigen welche, sich selbst einmal an die Nase fassen.

BTW: Ich gehre zu denen, die ebenfalls die Feststellung getroffen haben, da im Forum des Surf-Mags das Niveau drastisch gesunken ist. Dieses kann man allerdings nur feststellen, wenn man sich von Beginn an im Forum "rumgetummelt" hat.

Ich will ganz klar sagen, da lngst nicht alle (nicht einemal die Mehrzahl, wie einmal von mir behauptet) so flach vor sich her labbern. Aber die paar Hansels die es tun vermllen dieses Forum.
Das hat nix damit zu tun, da mal faxen gemacht werden, man sich ber das eine oder andere auslt. Es wre doch total langweilig, wenn alles nur todernst genommen wrde.

Am Posting vom unbekannten habe ich nur eines auszusetzen: Er/Sie verschweigt den Namen.

Pupsi

----------


## Gast

hallo an alle. ist es nicht ein wunderschner donnerstag morgen?
also ich fr meinen teil war gestern surfen. es war so lala. bei schrg auflandigem wind mit 5.4, aber zum teil schne wellen.
sag mal originalunbekannt, wo wohnst du?
ich hab grad mal den wind gecheckt norddeutschland fliegt weg!! SW 7-8 in ben bis 100 km/h!!!
aber hier treiben sich eh soviele sddeutsche rum. vielleicht ist deshalb auch das niveau so weit unten...
aber den bergratten verbel ich das nicht. die knnen ja nichts dafr.
ha, mit dem statement sind die nchsten 30 posts sicher und wir knacken die 100!

----------


## Gast

>hallo an alle. ist es nicht 
>ein wunderschner donnerstag morgen? 
>also ich fr meinen teil war 
>gestern surfen. es war so 
>lala. bei schrg auflandigem wind 
>mit 5.4, aber zum teil 
>schne wellen. 
>sag mal originalunbekannt, wo wohnst du? 
>
>ich hab grad mal den wind 
>gecheckt norddeutschland fliegt weg!! SW 
>7-8 in ben bis 100 
>km/h!!! 
>aber hier treiben sich eh soviele 
>sddeutsche rum. vielleicht ist deshalb 
>auch das niveau so weit 
>unten... 
>aber den bergratten verbel ich das 
>nicht. die knnen ja nichts 
>dafr. 
>ha, mit dem statement sind die 
>nchsten 30 posts sicher und 
>wir knacken die 100! 


erwin,
ganz ehrlich, du bist mir sympathisch!
ich zhle mich ganz klar zum harten norddeutschen kern, zu den jungs die leider die woche ber arbeiten und vor schmacht fast umkommen!

bergratten.....das gibt rger:-)

100 posts.....kriegen wir dann ne extra portion milch?

----------


## Gast

>Ich glaub's einfach nicht. 
>Da schreibt mal jemand seine hchst 
>private Meinung nieder und was 
>passiert? 
>
>Wirklich jeder fhlt sich berufen, ihm/ihr 
>ans Bein zu Pinkeln und 
>motzt hier rum was das 
>Zeug hlt. 
>
>Echt cool, echt locker ... 
>
>So obercoole Leudde mit zusammengekniffenen Arschbacken 
>und zur Faust geballtem Gesicht 
>gibt's auf dem Wasser schon 
>genug... 
>
>Bei den vielen gutgemeinten Ratschlge, alles 
>etwas lockerer zu sehen, sollten 
>diejenigen welche, sich selbst einmal 
>an die Nase fassen. 
>
>BTW: Ich gehre zu denen, die 
>ebenfalls die Feststellung getroffen haben, 
>da im Forum des Surf-Mags 
>das Niveau drastisch gesunken ist. 
>Dieses kann man allerdings nur 
>feststellen, wenn man sich von 
>Beginn an im Forum "rumgetummelt" 
>hat. 
>
>Ich will ganz klar sagen, da 
>lngst nicht alle (nicht einemal 
>die Mehrzahl, wie einmal von 
>mir behauptet) so flach vor 
>sich her labbern. Aber die 
>paar Hansels die es tun 
>vermllen dieses Forum. 
>Das hat nix damit zu tun, 
>da mal faxen gemacht werden, 
>man sich ber das eine 
>oder andere auslt. Es wre 
>doch total langweilig, wenn alles 
>nur todernst genommen wrde. 
>
>Am Posting vom unbekannten habe ich 
>nur eines auszusetzen: Er/Sie verschweigt 
>den Namen. 
>
>Pupsi 

der pupsi...
was hat dich denn hierher verschlagen?

du, das mit dem unbekannt ist schon o.k. so, zwar nicht unbedingt die feine englische art aber um den ganzen eine gewisse
neutralitt zu geben besser so!

bis die tage

----------


## Gast

das mit der milch geht klar!! ich hab eigentlich immer ne kiste davon im auto. denn was gibt es schneres als eine flasche kalte milch nach einem gute surftag im sonnenuntergang zu genieen?
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwo auf dem wasser. dann knnen wir uns gegenseitig beim wasserstart sttzen und am land ber die boom-to-boom jibe fachsimpeln. steht bei dir "unbekannt" im segel?

----------


## Gast

>das mit der milch geht klar!! 
>ich hab eigentlich immer ne 
>kiste davon im auto. denn 
>was gibt es schneres als 
>eine flasche kalte milch nach 
>einem gute surftag im sonnenuntergang 
>zu genieen? 
>vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwo 
>auf dem wasser. dann knnen 
>wir uns gegenseitig beim wasserstart 
>sttzen und am land ber 
>die boom-to-boom jibe fachsimpeln. steht 
>bei dir "unbekannt" im segel? 
>

na dann halt die mal gut gekhlt!
keine angst, ich erkenne dich schon *grinzganzbreit*

----------


## Gast

Erwin bringt Stimmung ins Haus ! :D

War auch drauen ... 5.3 und schrg auflandiger Wind, nur leider sehr sehr big und nicht in der vorhergesagten Strke .. naja.

Hoffentlich wird Samstag richtig gut.

----------


## Gast

>Erwin bringt Stimmung ins Haus ! 
>:D 
>
>War auch drauen ... 5.3 und 
>schrg auflandiger Wind, nur leider 
>sehr sehr big und nicht 
>in der vorhergesagten Strke .. 
>naja. 
>
>Hoffentlich wird Samstag richtig gut. 

und? hast dir vor angst die windeln zugeschissen????
oh nilsebaby...das sah nicht gut aus

----------


## Gast

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht ! 
Ich hatte echt Angst, dass mein mit Tape geklebter Mast nicht hlt und mein Holzgabelbaum bricht ... Dann htte ich wohl entweder auf unserem See den grausamen Hungertod sterben mssen oder wre erfroren !

Zum Glck ist es nicht so weit gekommen und ich kann euch immer noch mit usserst gehaltvollen Posts erfreuen :D !

Hartkernige Gre,
AMoK

----------


## Gast

>Wo du Recht hast, hast du 
>Recht ! 
>Ich hatte echt Angst, dass mein 
>mit Tape geklebter Mast nicht 
>hlt und mein Holzgabelbaum bricht 
>... Dann htte ich wohl 
>entweder auf unserem See den 
>grausamen Hungertod sterben mssen oder 
>wre erfroren ! 
>
>Zum Glck ist es nicht so 
>weit gekommen und ich kann 
>euch immer noch mit usserst 
>gehaltvollen Posts erfreuen :D ! 
>
>
>Hartkernige Gre, 
>AMoK 


nils,
ich htte da noch noch einen alten epoxy-mast, den wrde ich dir - unter freunden - fr lssige 100 ros berlassen!
tititi....kenne doch deine retrovertierten neigungen
*grinzganzbreit*
allerdings knnten wir auch ber ein tauschgeschft reden : mast gegen baum!

retrospektive gre
hardcore

----------


## Gast

Hmmm .. 
da muss ich erstmal berlegen ... Der Gabelbaum ist jetzt ja leider gebrochen, das Holz ist wohl doch nach ca. 30 Jahren Gebrauch schon etwas morsch geworden .. Aber ich habe noch ein Segel im Keller ! lteren Datums aber in sehr gutem Zustand, da kaum gefahren, leider noch das gute Dreiecksdesign. Dazu gebe ich kostenlos meinen 4 m Racer mit 250 l Volumen !

Ist das ein Deal ? Msstest du aber selber abholen, oder ich versende per Spedition ... 100 Euro Pauschale.

Alles klar, melde dich bei mir !

speditive Gre,
Nils

----------


## Gast

Ich finde es sehr armselig, diesen durchaus ernst gemeinten Thread auch noch als Tausche/Verkaufe-Gelegenheit zu missbrauchen. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie abwertend einige Leute in den Windsurf-Foren mit den Emotionen anderer umgehen.

- der unbekannte

----------


## Gast

Mensch du Neidhammel .. :D
Fr dich hab ich auch noch was bei uns im Keller ! Stehst du zufllig auf Schwerter ? Hab hier noch eins fr nen alten Mistral. Gehrt meiner Mutter, aber da ich deine Gefhle verletzt habe und diesen Migriff wieder gutmachen mchte, werd ich ihr den schon ausm Kreuz leiern ...

Meld dich und ich schick's dir ! Msstest nur den Versand bernehmen :) .

AMoK

----------


## Gast

Hi Gast1111!!

War ja ein schner Versuch von dir mich im Chat zu verwirren, aber so ganz hats ja nun doch nicht geklappt. Tja....wer bist du wohl? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan,ist mir im Moment auch egal. Und dass du aus Flense kommst kann ich mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen, und wenn doch dann komm doch mal Do in den Speicher und trink was mit mir (muss ja auch kein Pils sein). Scheinst ja zu wissen wer ich bin.
Aber war ja ganz nett sich mal mit dir zu unterhalten...

Hau rein!!

----------


## Gast

lieber rob,
dieser kommentar ist jawohl das unterste niveau berhaupt!!
zu deiner information: ein "spasti" ist ein mensch mit einer cerebralen dysfunktion, d.h. eine schdigung der hirnfunktion 
ist dafr verantwortlich, da muskeln nicht bewut gesteuert werden knnen. wenn du dieses wort als schimpfwort verwendest tust du diesen menschen unrecht, indem du sie stigmatisierst und 
ihr leben abwertest. ich hoffe, das berschreitet jetzt nicht deinen horizont!

----------


## Gast

aha, die "ichstehamwasserundklotzdiecoolenjungsan-gemeinde" ist ja vollzhlig angetreten, vorbildlich. schreit jemand hu macht ihr alle bu....ihr solltet fernab von mamis pausenbrot mal euer gehirn anschalten und den eigentlichen sinn der hier geuerten meinung wenigstens *versuchen* zu verstehen!
wenn ich mir einige von euch so betrachte, wird mir klar, da dies  eine nicht gerade leichte aufgabe ist und hchste konzentration bedeutet:-)

es ist nicht damit getan, den ganzen tag in diesem forum zu gastieren und auf dicke hose zu machen:-)

wiedersehen

----------


## Gast

...und du allen voran!

----------


## Gast

>...und du allen voran! 


alter,
du bist ja ein rhetoriker:-)
rb

----------


## Gast

Also ganz hab ich den Textmit meinen 14 Jahren ja nich verstanden aber ich wei was du meinst. Es gibt immer ein paar
}> die meinen sie wren was besseres.Doch gleich nen abgang zu machen ist vieleicht auch nicht die Lsung. Denn auf diese weise werden die Leute die wirklich helfen wollen, total vertrieben.Ich hoffe mal dass du dir dies zu Wort nimmst und einfach drber hinwegschaust.Ich sag dir die rgern sich viel mehr (sofern sie sich rgern)darber.iIch hab da so meine erfahrungen vo meiner Schule.Ansonsten kan ich dir nur raten:Bleib zumindest unserem Sport treu und hab weiterhin viel spass hier. In diesem zusammenhang:Hang Loose und bis Bald.

Euer Chriss ;-)

----------


## Gast

da musstest du aber auch erst mal berlegen, ob du dieses schwierige fremdwort richtig geschrieben hast....hahahaha

----------


## Gast

dann lies doch einfach die surf!

----------


## Gast

Mein Gott, ich kann es langsam nicht mehr sehen. 

1. zu unserem Herrn unbekannt, Doktor (nicht mal dieses Wort schreibt er richtig, weder in deutsch noch in englisch, italienisch oder spanisch habe ich jemals doctore gesehen - ich glaube da ueberschaetzt sich jemand):

wenns Dir nicht gefaellt, dann geh wo anders hin.

Dieses Forum hat im surftechnisch nicht gerade guenstig gelegenen Deutschland (wo ich herkomme) in etwa die gleiche Funktion, wie der Strand und die Kneipen an jenen hier in Suedafrika (wo ich jetzt lange genug lebe) 
Herr unbekannt, worueber unterhalten Sie sich denn am Strand? Etwa nicht ueber "bloedes" Zeug wie alle anderen auch? Was gibt es denn schoeneres, als mit Kumpels nach einem guten ride bei einem Bier ueber Schlaufenfarben und anderes "unnuetzes Zeug" zu quatschen? 
Mir scheint, dass Du entweder ein einsamer, unsozialer, von allen gemiedener Typ bist, der vielleicht ganz gut surfen kann (was solltest Du denn auch in der Zeit tun, in der alle anderen Spass hatten als an Deiner Surftechnik zu feilen?), oder ein so ernster Mensch, der einen wichtigen Teil des surfens nicht begriffen hat: ausspannen, dass tun, worauf man Lust hat, d.h. auch, dass man ueber das redet, worauf man Lust hat, wenn man gerade nicht auf dem Brett steht. 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich weitaus aelter als der Durchschnitt der Forumteilnehmer. Manchmal kann ich auch nichts damit anfangen, was ich so lese. Aber well: Who the hell you bloody bastard you think you are? Anderen vorschreiben, worueber man in einem oeffentlichen Forum (ich unterstreiche das dieses Forum ein Angebot! ist, kein Zwang)? 

Das weitaus schlimmere ist (und das stelle ich besonders in Deutschland, und nur da, fest): Ein Hoechstmass an Intoleranz anderen, andersartigen Menschen gegenueber. Wenn jemand Tapeten im Bus mag - seine Sache. Wenn jemand, auch wenn er nicht surfen kann (ich bin auch nicht besonders gut) und trotzdem hier oder woanders mit Surfern quatschen will - well - seine Sache. 
Du bist wahrscheinlich einer dieser Typen, die staendig mit neuestem Material rumfahren und es unbedingt allen beweisen wollen, was fuer ein ernsthafter, aussergewohnlich smarter, toller, gebildeter Surfer er ist. Und dann, wenn sie merken, dass dies bei den anderen, ich moechte sie als Real - oder Soulsurfer bezeichnen, nicht ankommen, sauer werden. 
Hier in Suedafrika surft jeder. Schwarz, Weiss, Mann, Frau, Jung, Alt, Anwaelte und Arbeitslose. Und alle haben Spass, reden miteinander. Ich habe noch nie so viel gegenseitige Ruecksicht und Toleranz gesehen wie hier. Cracks verzichten auf eine extrem gute Welle um sie einem Anfaenger zu ueberlassen, rufen ihm noch Viel Glueck zu. Und spaeter wird beim Bier darueber diskutiert. 
Du bist wahrscheinlich einer, dem das zu gewoehnlich oder altruistisch ist, der nie auf eine Welle verzichten wuerde, dem Anfaenger und Menschen, die das Ganze nicht so ernst nehmen, zum Halse heraushaengen. Mach so weiter, keiner will Dich aendern. Aber hoer auf, uns, denen die Spass haben, Vorschriften zu machen.

Viele Gruesse - hang loose - aloha oder wie auch immer. 

Und da Titel hier so wichtig zu sein scheinen: D. (MA MSocSc.)Und das ist echt.

----------


## Gast

lieber mitstreiter,
ich werde deine worte beherzigen und versuchen mich zu ndern!
ehrlich ...ich habe es ganz fest vor. denn nach deinen worten sehe ich endlich licht am ende des tunnels!

viel spa noch in afrika
und nochmals vielen dank

doctore

----------


## Gast

93!! wir schaffens noch!

----------


## Gast

bei dem schei der hier geredet wird schaffen wir das sogar noch dieses jahr.....
man oh man, einige sind ja sowas von weich in der birne....

thomsel

----------


## Gast

alles ich mus gesagen. was redet alle um diese Tema?
Ich bin volles berachung was mach Ihr taglich wen diese vielle zeit! ich geh arebeite und nicht in dieses furom geh den tag
Ihr solltet berlege diese

grue werner

----------


## Gast

Was!?!?!?!
hier sind echt einige weich in der birne

immer locker hngen
Neo

----------


## Gast

Wir steuern unermdlich auf die 100 zu.

----------


## Gast

Und du wirst bestimmt nicht der hundertste sein .... die Ehre sollte einem der Unbekannten gebhren :)

----------


## Gast

Sackt mich einemale !
ist here eine der franzose ?

Sorry for my german !

----------


## Gast

dat basst!

----------


## Gast

qui!
was willst du?

franzmann


>Sackt mich einemale ! 
>ist here eine der franzose ? 
>
>
>Sorry for my german !

----------


## Gast

Neeeiiiiiiiiiin ! 
Der hundertste Beitrag von einem FRANZMANN ! :D

----------


## Gast

bist du blind oder kannst du nicht lesen:-)

>Neeeiiiiiiiiiin ! 
>Der hundertste Beitrag von einem FRANZMANN 
>! :D

----------


## Gast

ich hab mich aber auch kurz erschrocken!!
aber gut gerettet, groer unbekannter!

----------


## Gast

wollte dem unbekannten Gast (wie mutig!!!!) ein erleichtertes Adios zurufen...den Depp sind wir endlich los. Also freut Euch alle, Ihr minderbemittelten Ignoranten, Diletanten und Dummschwtzer und macht frhlich weiter mit Euren mehr oder weniger gehaltvollen Beitrgen....ich bin weiter mit von der Partie.

----------


## Gast

hallo susi,
wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen!
aber schn zu wissen, das du dich zur gemeinde dazugehrig fhlst. 
auch beruhigt es zu wissen, da nicht nur die anwesenden surfheros den talk nicht verstehen, sondern auch die weibliche spezies hat so seine probleme damit. na ja, ist halt wie im richtigen leben!

dann mal immer schn aufpassen wenn die groen sich unterhalten

a buerl
"der depp"  

>wollte dem unbekannten Gast (wie mutig!!!!) 
>ein erleichtertes Adios zurufen...den Depp 
>sind wir endlich los. Also 
>freut Euch alle, Ihr minderbemittelten 
>Ignoranten, Diletanten und Dummschwtzer und 
>macht frhlich weiter mit Euren 
>mehr oder weniger gehaltvollen Beitrgen....ich 
>bin weiter mit von der 
>Partie.

----------


## Gast

Da schmut doch einer ! Franzmann hat jetzt Beitrag 101, danach kommt der unbekannte mit Beitrag Nummer 100 und ich mit dem 102.
Das ist irgendwie durcheinander gewirbelt..
Also stelle ich die durchaus khne Behauptung auf , der Unbekannte knne nur ein Administrator dieses Forums sein !

schlussfolgernde Gre,
AMoK

----------


## Gast

och, schade, ich dachte Du abgehobener Arroganzpinsel wrst endlich von der Platte verschwunden und wrdest Dich nur noch hheren Aufgaben widmen, die in etwa Dein anspruchsvolles Niveau befriedigen....ich wei, Du willst nur provozieren und das ist Dir letztendlich ja auch gut gelungen...also congratulations und weiterhin viel Spa bei der Vermehrung Deiner gewonnenen Erkenntnis und Erfahrungen!!!!

Sei ein letztes Mal gegrt von der im Glashaus sitzenden, mit Steinen werfenden, in richtigen Leben vorkommenden weiblichen Spezies, die gelegentlich Probleme mit mnnlichen mchtegern berfliegern hat.....

----------


## Gast

....das wre ja der schlimmste Albtraum!!!!!....der Unbekannte ist ja nicht mal der Gro-und Kleinschreibung mchtig, da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er als Admin fungiert (das wrde seinen Horizont vielleicht doch sprengen). Auerdem hngt die Nummerierung der Beitrge davon ab, auf welchen Du im einzelnen antwortest....(wenn Du als hunderster Teilnehmer auf den Beitrag Nr. 5 antwortest, steht eben nach der Nr. 5 die Nummer 100...understand????).

Merry Xmas everybody!!!!

Susanne

----------


## Gast

Hi Amok!!!!

meine Nummerierungs-Theorie stimmt!!!!Mein Mathelehrer htte jetzt gesagt: "Quod erat demonstrandum", was zu beweisen war"...der Unbekannte wrde jetzt sagen: "ein blindes Huhn findet auch einmal ein Korn!"...weil ich ja weiblich und daher genetisch bedingt, geistig unterbelichtet bin!

Macht Euch Eure eigenen Gedanken...

Susanne

----------


## Gast

hrt sich ja an wie bei "herzblatt" was du da so von dir gibst..
bist schon was ganz abgwichstes:-)
spiegelt doch die art- und inhalt deiner antwort das level des hier vertretenen levels wieder.
also, mach dir nicht so viel gedanken das du evolutinsbedingt nur eine frau bist...
dein enteroparasitisches verhalten ndert auch durch solch schwache aussagen nichts an dieser tatsache.


der groe unbekannte

----------


## Gast

Da hat jetzt aber einer gaaaanz tief in den Duden gegriffen ...

----------


## Gast

ich glaub, der Typ ist ein echter Psychopath...der sich hier tierisch aufblht. Naja, sein Problem....
Jedenfalls hat so ein Typ in der Surfszene nix zu verloren, der verdirbt ja den ganzen Spirit!!!!

----------


## Gast

@ Unbekannt

Du beschwerst dich ber sinnlose Postings und bist selber 
Verursacher, wie in den letzten 113 Beitrgen zum Ausdruck kommt.

"...fllt den meisten leuten nichts besseres ein als sich ber 
irgendeine belanglose scheie auszulassen..."

-Das trifft ja voll auf dich zu !

"...in keinem anderen board wird so viel dummes und unntiges 
zeug geredet..." 

-Doch, HIER! - Jetzt transportierst Du das angeblich schlechte 
Niveau des Surfmag-Forum auch noch in dieses.


Fazit: Die in deinem Beitrag genannten "Dummschwtzer" sind keinesfalls schlechter als Du. 
Du begibst dich mit deinem Posting auf deren Niveau und hast somit keinerlei Rechte, diese zu kritisieren.

P.S.: Am liebsten wrde ich das Thema hiermit beenden, so dass man sich wieder ber 
vernnftige Dinge in diesem Forum austauschen kann.

----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Gast

Ich wollte meinem obigen Beitrag noch etwas hinzufgen:

"...leben wir doch in einem freien land in dem JEDER seinen senf abgeben kann und 
eine kleine diskussion .......macht doch spa, oder..." (Beitrag Nr.39)

-Erst kritisierst Du diejenigen die iergendwelche Foren vollmllen und dann sagst Du, 
dass es dir selber Spa macht es zu tun. Entscheid dich mal welche Meinung Du vertrittst!

So, jetzt ist aber endgltig Ende mit dem ganzen Quatsch hier.
Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, die er auch vertreten kann - auch mr.unbekannt. 
Man darf sich nur nicht selber wiedersprechen und andere fr das
 kritisieren, was man selber tut.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Gast

Also so viel Anonymitt sprengt doch langsam den Rahmen dessen, was man hier ertragen kann....
Trotzdem dem ?!?....ein Dankeschn fr den abschlieenden Beitrag...es ist wirklich alles gesagt, und wir sollten endlich aufhren uns hier unntz aufzuregen und uns lieber auf die kommende Surfsaison 2003 freuen.
Wenn es hier im Forum so manch einem nicht gelingt auch anderen gegenber Toleranz zu zeigen - schlielich sind alle Altersklassen vertreten, Schler, Studenten, Azubis und Berufsttige aus diversen Metiers, und gerade bei den Jngeren darf man doch wirklich auch mal gerne ein Auge zudrcken - dann hoffentlich doch auf dem Wasser!!!!!
In diesem Sinne - enjoy your sailing and stop this bullshit!!!

----------


## Gast

nach verzehr einer frikadelle mit senf mchte ich diese diskussion wieder aufleben lassen und selbigen dazugeben.

----------


## Gast

?

----------


## Gast

na du nulli,
bist scho a cooler! immer schee witzig.........

----------


## Gast

geht das denn schon wieder los...
Leute....habt Ihr denn nichts zu tun??

----------


## Gast

?

----------


## Gast

cool!!

----------


## Gast

hahahahahahahahaahah.....ich brech zusammen!!!!

----------


## Gast

lol
Ich brauch ein Pils!!!

----------


## Gast

ein pils.... die tennissocken hast du ja eh schon an...

----------

